# glock 17 9mm or Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

same price and same round capacity and same cartrige, wjich one should i get


----------



## lowdog (Mar 14, 2006)

I vote glock they are proven firearms I have five of them and not one problem
lowdog :sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The one that feels best in your hand.


----------



## rufusleeking (Feb 22, 2007)

Also worth looking at (I think) is the Springfield XD series....


----------

